# ND Hunting & Ice Fishing Show at the Civic



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Does anyone plan to attend the show and is it worth driving from Grand Forks to check it out?

----------------------

Hunters and ice fisherman will have a chance to kick off their seasons early during the North Dakota Hunting and Ice Fishing Show set for Friday through Sunday at Fargo's Civic Memorial Auditorium.

The show will feature three days of hunting and ice fishing seminars with many of the top products on display.

Ten speakers will conduct seminars on a variety of hunting and ice fishing topics, highlighted by Hall of Fame ice angler Dave Genz. Known at "Mr. Ice Fishing," Genz is credited with being the pioneer to the modern methods of ice fishing.

Here is the seminar schedule:

Friday: 
1 p.m., Chris Holste, duck and goose calling
2 p.m., Jim Burkett, muzzleloading
3 p.m., Dave Genz, modern methods of ice fishing
4 p.m., Corey Bohn, early ice walleyes
5 p.m., Duey Johnston, darkhouse spearing 
6 p.m., Chris Boerger, dog training
7 p.m., Mike Edwards, predator hunting/coyotes

Saturday: 
11 a.m., Doug Pershott, hunting birds and decoys 
noon Curt Hill, concealment, archery and rifle hunting
1 p.m., Dave Genz, modern methods of ice fishing
2 p.m., Corey Bohn, early ice walleyes
3 p.m., Chris Holste, duck and goose calling
4 p.m., Kyle Thompson, planning and planting for wildlife, farm bill
5 p.m., Mike Edwards, predator hunting/coyotes
6 p.m., Duey Johnston, darkhouse spearing
7 p.m., Chris Boerger, dog training.

Sunday: 
11 a.m., Jim Burkett, muzzleloading
noon, Doug Pershott, hunting blinds and decoys
1 p.m., Dave Genz, modern methods of ice fishing
2 p.m., Corey Bohn, early ice walleys
3 p.m., Kyle Thompson, planning and planting for wildlife, farm bill, CRP
4 p.m., door prizes.

Kids day will be held Saturday from noon to 3 p.m. Show hours are noon to 8 p.m. Friday, 10 a.m. to 8 p.m. Saturday and 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Sunday


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

How about adding a list of sponsers to see is supporting and helping to promote in MN and ND.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> 11 a.m., Doug Pershott, hunting birds and decoys


Hehe, They missed Dougs name by a bit (Panchot).


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

OUCH!!! I've had my name murdered before but not like that!!


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

I made the drive down from Grand Forks to see what it was like. Dave if I would have seen this post before we could have met some place and you could have came with us since we had some extra room. But I thought the show was good. Doug and Chris gave some good seminars. I got to talk with them a little bit and ended up buying an EZ Talker from them. Went to scheels and blew every call they had there and for me this call was the easiest to blow and sounded the best. Practiced the whole way back and ****** off my buddies who had to listen to it. Show had some nice products to check out and I thought it was well worth it.


----------

